# New to forum / Promag problem, P220



## 80toy (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum, and i have a sig p220. I tried searching for my problems but i couldn't find it.

I purchased a promag 10 round mag for my sig. I took it to the range, but when the clip was fully loaded the slide wouldn't load the round. It looks like the round is nosing down into the body of the clip when the slid contacts it. I think it is because the promag clip has a follower that only supports half the round, while the sig mag has a fully supporting follower. I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem?

My other problem is that one time the trigger did not reset after firing a round. Another round was chambered and the hammer was set, but the trigger was stuck in the "pulled" position. I had to clear mag and chamber to reset the trigger. Anyone have this happen?

Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Generally speaking, Promags suck. I don't think I've ever had one function 99% in a gun regardless of what gun/mag I've tried them in.

If you think it's the follower, you can try swapping them. In my opinion you'd be better off just ditching the Promag.If you really want a 10rd mag for the 220, get one from Sig.

As for the other problem, I never had that issue with my 220. Sorry.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Generally speaking, Promags suck. I don't think I've ever had one function 99% in a gun regardless of what gun/mag I've tried them in.
> 
> If you think it's the follower, you can try swapping them. In my opinion you'd be better off just ditching the Promag.If you really want a 10rd mag for the 220, get one from Sig.
> 
> As for the other problem, I never had that issue with my 220. Sorry.


i'm witrh va marine. purchased 3 promags for my 229 . all 3 would load and fire about 2-3-4 rounds before they popped out the bottom. pretty sure the guy that sold them to me knew that too. hucked them in the chitcan and moved on. suggest the same course of action and buy factory sig.

i know a shop out here (cal) you can get factory sig mags new for $35 shipped:smt023


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

There are vendors online where you can get MecGar mags. MecGar is the current producer of SiG OEM mags and they aslo sell aftermarket mags under their own name. Trusted source regardless where you buy them from. ProMags are good for only one thing........malfunction drills.

As for the other malfunction, did you thoroughly clean your weapon BEFORE taking it to the range? Many do not and should. The packing/shipping grease is very tacky and gets moreso when heated and fouled by carbon. I would ensure a complete cleaning and lube job be conducted before your next trip to the range. If the malfunction occurrs again, I would contact SiG as it may be the trigger/sear mating may have a burr that needs to be addressed. Otherwise it could just be sticking due to the grease.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

VA is right, ProMags are pretty unreliable. I lucked out and got two for my Walther P99 that work great.
Check MecGar to see if they have mags for your pistol. MecGar makes mags for many companies and are OEM quality. I have never had problems with any of my MG mags.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Growler67 said:


> ProMags are good for only one thing........malfunction drills.


I'm filing that one away for future use. :smt023


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> ProMags are good for only one thing........malfunction drills.


purely because of this post I now intend to purchase a couple of promag's, lol, thanks for the idea!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It's the only thing they are consistent and reliable for. I would NEVER recommend they be used for SD/HD and only marginally for range use.


----------



## captaintj (Mar 7, 2015)

I had a promag for Ruger P95, it lasted about four sessions then the spring lost tension. Would never buy one again.


----------



## Mbulger (Apr 27, 2012)

I've never had a problem with a Sig, but I only use factory mags. Good to know about the MecGar. Thanks


----------

